#  > GELUID FORA >  > DRIVE IN SHOW - FOTO'S >  >  mijn drive--in

## mitch112

hallo.
ik was 15 toen ik dit feest had:
Fotoalbum, Gratis Online! Uw Digitale Foto's in een Online Fotoalbum bij Mijn Album!

geluid:
2 dap mcb-15
2 soundlabs redserie
1 jamo a300 versterker
1 behringer djx700
1 skytec 2300
1 laptop met 2 kanalen
1 shure mic
1 active speaker voor monitoring

licht:
4 short parren
4 long parren
2 moonflower achtig iets
1 derby
2 abstact vr8 scans
1 strobe 500watt
1 belleblaas machine
1 dmx tafel

ik heb nu nog bij gekocht:
1 hercules console
1 skytec 2300

nog op mijn verlang lijstje:
2 dap mcb-15 erbij
1 extra versterker met crossover

ik ben nu verder nog een pc en tft in een flightcase aan het bouwen.
ik zou verder graag willen horen:
pluspunten.
verbeterpunten.

mvg mitch

----------


## Whitefarmer

Nou....

Dat ziet er goed uit! :Wink: 

Maar om toch iets te 'zeuren'.

Je kunt wat meer aandacht besteden aan het wegwerken van de kabeltjes die in de truss hangen (vooral in het midden waar bij het flowerachtige ding nog een zwart langwerpig ding hangt (wat is dat?))
Verder zou een volgende investering een 'zwaardere' lichtbrug mogen zijn.(het lijkt of die 'verstevigd' is, met die balk erover heen!)

Verder vind ik je parren zo een beetje 'slordig', probeer ze in 1 lijn te krijgen.

Ik kan geen specs vinden van je toppen (red series H10 toch?), wat weet jij ervan?

De jamo versterker kan ik ook niet veel over vinden, ( 2* 300 w rms, zal wel bij 4 ohm zijn).(schijnt wel een HELE goede te zijn :Smile: .)

Welke versterker zou je erbij willen (ik neem aan voor de 2 bassen per kant), dus denk aan vermogen (ongeveer 700W / 4 ohm).

Hoe heb je de speakers nu aangesloten? van versterker naar bas, en dan full-range door naar de top?

Als je 'later' de x-over erbij hebt met een aparte versterker voor het laag, gaat dat stukken beter klinken nog :Wink: .

groeten John

ps, zou je ook je leeftijd 'zichtbaar' willen maken in je profiel, en misschien wat meer info invullen? Bedankt!

----------


## mitch112

hallo.
het klopt van die kabels en die heb ik latern nog weg gewerkt van wege de hitte die de derby kan produceren.
de soundlabs zijn de h10 en kunnen 150 watt rms produceren.
over de brug het zijn 2 losse t barren die ik door eigengemaakt systeem er op plaats en desnoods kan ik de t barren ook los op een statief zetten dat is mij opzet erachter dus de truss buigt niet door.
mvg mitch

----------


## Whitefarmer

> (vooral in het midden waar bij het flowerachtige ding nog een zwart langwerpig ding hangt (wat is dat?))
> 
> Welke versterker zou je erbij willen (ik neem aan voor de 2 bassen per kant), dus denk aan vermogen (ongeveer 700W / 4 ohm).
> 
> Hoe heb je de speakers nu aangesloten? van versterker naar bas, en dan full-range door naar de top?
> 
> ps, zou je ook je leeftijd 'zichtbaar' willen maken in je profiel, en misschien wat meer info invullen? Bedankt!



Nog steeds dezelfde vragen!

groet John

----------


## mitch112

hallo
ik heb nu de kanaal 1 bas top kanaal 2 bas top 4 lijnen naar de versterker iedere speaker 1.
welke versterker ik er bij zou willen dat weet ik nog niet denk een dap palladium .
mvg mitch
profiel pas ik nog ff aan.

----------


## Whitefarmer

> hallo
> ik heb nu de kanaal 1 bas top kanaal 2 bas top 4 lijnen naar de versterker iedere speaker 1.
> welke versterker ik er bij zou willen dat weet ik nog niet denk een dap palladium .
> mvg mitch
> profiel pas ik nog ff aan.



en dat zwarte langwerpige ding wat in het midden van je truss hangt is een...??

Heeft de MCB 15 geen 2 speakons??(dan zou je er misschien eentje bij kunnen maken, dat scheelt kabellengte, en het werkt fijner :Wink: )

Probeer bij je versterkerkeuze rekening te houden met de toekomst (over een tijdje wil je misschien andere speakers, het zou zonde zijn , als je dan ook weer een nieuwe versterker moet kopen).

Je huidige versterker is een 'wanted' HIFI item, misschien kun je hem goed verkopen en dat geld gebruiken om zelf wat anders te kopen!?

groeten John

----------


## mitch112

hallo.
dat zwarte ding is een triple derby .
mvg mitch

----------


## Whitefarmer

> en dat zwarte langwerpige ding wat in het midden van je truss hangt is een...??
> 
> Heeft de MCB 15 geen 2 speakons??(dan zou je er misschien eentje bij kunnen maken, dat scheelt kabellengte, en het werkt fijner)



Nee, het is het 'moonflower-achtige ding', maar ik herkende het niet omdat hij recht naar beneden was gericht (1e foto)

Wat voor aansluiting heeft de mcb?

groetenJohn

----------


## SoundOfSilence

> ...maar ik herkende het niet omdat hij recht naar beneden was gericht...



TS heeft nog iets moois op de brug: moving PAR 56's. Op de eerste foto staat de 2e par van links (geel) naar boven gericht, later staat ie naar voren  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): .

Qua drive-inn ziet het er basic uit, maar zeker niet onaardig

----------


## DJ-Emile

Hi ziet er goed uit...
Maar over je geluidset heeft de mcb geen 2 speakon hoe sluit je ze dan aan?????
En je versterker welke is dat?
Heb je ook nog een x over erbij?
Mvg,
Emile

----------


## Whitefarmer

> Hi ziet er goed uit...
> Maar over je geluidset heeft de mcb geen 2 speakon hoe sluit je ze dan aan?????
> En je versterker welke is dat?
> Heb je ook nog een x over erbij?
> Mvg,
> Emile



Emile,

Als je gewoon het topic leest, zijn al je vragen beantwoord :Mad: 

Dus huiswerk:
Lezen, en geef de (juiste) antwoorden hier maar weer!

groeten John

----------


## djspeakertje

> hallo.
> ik was 15 toen ik dit feest had:
> Fotoalbum, Gratis Online! Uw Digitale Foto's in een Online Fotoalbum bij Mijn Album!
> 
> geluid:
> 2 dap mcb-15
> 2 soundlabs redserie
> 1 jamo a300 versterker
> 1 behringer djx700
> ...



 
hallo mitch, het ziet er goed uit zo! :Smile: 
ik heb eigenlijk maar 1 klein probleempje gespot op je foto's, het is nogal donker bij je mixer enzo, je hebt wel een mooie monitor om jezelf terug te horen(oppassen met je mic's, kan zo gaan rondzinge, en dat wil je echt niet!!!) je kan bij de ikea ofzo voor een paar eurie een lampje halen, dan zie je wat je doet en druk je niet perongeluk op het verkeerde knoppie! :Smile: 

m.v.g. daan

----------


## mitch112

hallo.
klopt het was toen donker daar.
maar ik heb nu spots vanuit mij truss par36 ofzo.
ik heb nu een ook:
[LIST=1][*]2e skytec 2300.[*]een muziek computer met tft in een eigen gebouwde case[/LIST]ik ga binnen kort aanschaffen.
[LIST=1][*]2 dap mcb 15 extra[*]1 crossover weet nog niet welke[*]1 versterker weet ook nog niet welke[/LIST]mvg mitch

----------


## dj-wojcik

> hallo.
> klopt het was toen donker daar.
> maar ik heb nu spots vanuit mij truss par36 ofzo.
> 
> 
> 
> ik heb nu een ook:[LIST=1][*]2e skytec 2300.[*]een muziek computer met tft in een eigen gebouwde case[/LIST]ik ga binnen kort aanschaffen.[LIST=1][*]2 dap mcb 15 extra[*]1 crossover weet nog niet welke[*]1 versterker weet ook nog niet welke[/LIST]mvg mitch



waarom een skytec 2300? :EEK!:  had je ze zien liggen bij de kijkshop en je dacht: "DAT zijn ze, die moet ik gewoon hebben" :Stick Out Tongue: 

misschien sorry dat ik het zeg. Maar dan had ik toch even door gespaart als ik jou was :Wink: 

Maar is natuurlijk, dat is een mening. Als jij vind dat ze super werken. Dan zou ik het ook niet laten.

Verder ziet het er netjes en opgeruimd uit. Geeft goede indruk :Wink:  Gehen Sie mit es weiter! :Wink: 

ps.
Ik zag trouwens dat je niet die monitor had vermeld in je lijstje? Is toch een HQ Power of vergis ik me nu?

----------


## EST drive in show zwolle

Zeer netjes gedaan al ben je 15 jaar.

wat doe je van klussen? want wat je aan de brug hebt hangen kost aardig wat pleuro,s.

ik kan je vertellen dat ik niet zo veel zakgeld kreeg op mijn 15e. :Big Grin: 

maar goed wat ever. ziet er goed uit :Wink: 
alleen die brug wat netter aankleden :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## mitch112

hallo.
de monitor is een hq power dat klopt.
ik heb verder nog niet alles laten zien zoals:
ik heb nog een belleblaasmachine moonflower easyscan collermoon 1000watt rookbak .
verder wou ik nog zeggen dat de skytec 2300 gewoon een lekker cd spellers vind en aangezien dat ik er al een had heb ik dus een 2e er bij gekocht aangezien dat ik toch niet echt scratsh.
mvg mitch

----------


## dj-wojcik

> ...verder wou ik nog zeggen dat de skytec 2300 gewoon een lekker cd spellers vind en aangezien dat ik er al een had heb ik dus een 2e er bij gekocht...



dat verklaard. Het is zowieso wel handig om twee de zelfde speler te gebruiken. Soms zie ik wel eens set-ups waar ze bv 2 spelers hebben. En dan 2 totaal verschillende.

het is wel een uitzondering als je bijvoorbeeld met 3 of meerdere gebruikt. Dan maakt het nog niet zo veel uit. Maar kortom :Wink:  je drive-inn is netjes :Wink:

----------


## djspeakertje

misschien eerst 1 basje van ietsiepietsie betere kwaliteit dan de dap mc-series... dap is verder prima, alleen de mc-series en dat stage-gedoe(niet de stage amps) zijn drap

daan

----------


## cris

Bij deze wil ik laten zien wat  voor Drive in Shows wij weg zetten.

Zo hebben wij onze gewone drive in show 


*blauw 3 delig Meubel* 
2 cdj 200  
dateq mengpaneel
2 md spelers
showtec licht controller
en een eazis muziek computer 

*Geluid*
Dynacord P5 set met 4 subs en 2 1153 toppen
pm2600 amp

*licht* 
2 fourbars par 56 300 watt
----------------------------------------------------------------------

De grotere drive in show ( de Hein en Ken Drive in show ) 


*Groen 3 delig Meubel* (het heineken meubel)
2 cdj 800
dateq mengpaneel 
2 md spelers 
licht contoller showtec
led lichtcontroller
eazis muziek computer 

*Geluid* 
Dynacord p5 set dubbel 8 subs 4 toppen (1153toppen) (3 subs aan elke kant aangesloten )
2 pm2600 amp
2 mini maxen als monitors 

*Licht*
6 Briteq 575s moving heads
12 led pars Jb
9 meter truss 
2 antari 1020 rookmachines 
laptop met daslight voor het licht natuurlijk...
----------------------------------------------------------------------

en de Video Drive in show 


*Blauw 3 delig Meubel*
1 cdj 200 cd speler
1 Video pc systeem 
1 controller voor pc video systeem 
dateq mengpaneel

*Video* 
2 42'' lcd schermen (soms hebben we er 6 staan bij grote shows)

*Licht* 
2 of 6 briteq movingheads ( als er genoeg stroom is )
16 led pars 
2 antari 1020 rookmachines
laptop met daslicht licht besturing

*Geluid* 
Dynacord P5 4 subs 2 toppen (1153 toppen)
pm 2600 amp
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
voor overige foto's van onze shows enz zie hier 

Ben benieuwd wat jullie er van vinden..

----------


## tha_dj

Leuke shows van de ROJO !!!

Van onze BUUR disco uit Volendam  :Big Grin: 

Komt namelijk meer goeds vandaan als alleen Jan Smit en de rest.

----------


## djspeakertje

mag ik even een domme vraag stellen??? 

als jullie zo'n geweldige drive-inn hebben, waarom wil je dan nog weten wat anderen er van vinden??? ik denk dat je (bijna) alleen complimenten zult krijgen!

verder heel netjes!

daan

----------


## AH

> mag ik even een domme vraag stellen???



 Nee doe maar niet :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Roelande

die grotere drive  in show: I like it!

Geen last gehad van mensen die ineens achter je meubel stonden?

----------


## 4AC

> Nee doe maar niet



Inderdaad, hou die **** nou maar een keer voor je.

OT
'gewone drive-in show'
Representatieve show, vooral door het meubel. Ook al is dat traanplaat niet echt mijn smaak.

'hein en ken'
Wat is nou de reden om Heineken op je meubel te zetten????
En dan doel ik niet alleen op het feit dat het niet te zuipen is... wat voegt het toe aan je show? Als je hier in Twente met zo'n meubel aankomt maak je geen vrienden, geloof me.

@antari 1020: wat komt daar een bak rook vandaan zeg!
En waar belichten jullie die posters/doeken mee op de foto's? Gewoon parretje of zo?

'video show'
@ "Video pc systeem" en "controller voor pc video systeem"
Wat zijn dit precies?

Verder hele mooie en verzorgde shows!

Als laatste: hoeveel man bespelen jullie in een zaaltje met de grootst Dynacord set?

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## tha_dj

Hein en Ken is de show die ze draaien bij ROJO producties voor de HEINEKEN !!!

Vandaar de naam, heb nog in den begin shows gedraaid en het showpics.nl van de grond geholpen, maar goed......inmiddels lekker voor mijn eigen gestart en de eigen filosofieen kunnen toepassen in mijn toko (tje).  :Cool:

----------


## EST drive in show zwolle

dus als ik het goed begrijp is het een drive in show die waar gemaakt is door sponsoren. niet zo gek met deze opstelling :EEK!: 

zit er zeker goed uit.

e.s.t

----------


## cris

Bedankt voor jullie reacties..
De antari 1020 komt idd heel veel rook uit ben er zeer over tevreden..
Het uitlichten van dat doek word door een led par gedaan ben zeer tevreden met het effect van wat er af komt dus voor mij bij drive in shows geen gewone parren meer..

Verder komt er niemand anders achter het drive in meubel dan de djs.

Voor het video gebruiken we de Numark DMC 2 controller om het video mee te mixen.

Met de dynacord set kunnen we ongeveer 1200 man mee voorzien van geluid (ligt er ook aan hoe diep de zaal is natuurlijk)
Verder De Hein en ken show is een entertainment show met leuke Heineken promotie artikelen.. en word door Heineken aangeboden aan de horeca gelegenheden, vandaar dat het meubel groen is en dat er Heineken reclame opstaat..

[FONT=Calibri]Zie hier een filmpje van de Hein en Ken show in Koudekerk aan de Rijn.[/FONT]
[FONT=Calibri]Zie hier een filmpje van ons bedrijf[/FONT]
[FONT=Calibri]Zie hier een filmpje van de Hein en Ken Promo[/FONT]
[FONT=Calibri]Zie hier een filmpje van Amstel Hollandse Hits [/FONT]
[FONT=Calibri]Zie hier een filmpje van onze Karaoke Show[/FONT]
Iedereen bedankt voor de reacties.

----------


## hugovanmeijeren

> [FONT=Calibri]Zie hier een filmpje van de Hein en Ken show in Koudekerk aan de Rijn.[/FONT]



Op 1:18 van dit filmpje lijkt het alsof de sub rechtsboven niet is aangesloten..? Kun je dat eens uitleggen of zie ik het verkeerd?

Groeten Hugo

----------


## Dirk Wijnen

> Op 1:18 van dit filmpje lijkt het alsof de sub rechtsboven niet is aangesloten..? Kun je dat eens uitleggen of zie ik het verkeerd?
> 
> Groeten Hugo



Volgens mij was het de groene show :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
daar staat:

*Geluid 
*Dynacord p5 set dubbel 8 subs 4 toppen (1153toppen) (3 subs aan elke kant aangesloten )
2 pm2600 amp
2 mini maxen als monitors 

Toen ik er ook op ging letten zag ik 't ook.

Verder ziet het er netjes uit.

----------


## jens

hehe ooit is een show gedaan daar stond een dubbele set  maar aan een enkele hadden we al genoeg...( maar dat wou de klant persee)

dus wel dr bij gezet en aangesloten maar het was gewoon echt  niet nodig...dus gewoon dicht gedraait...

ik weet de dj nog die avond die zei tegen ons " heey gaat hard he z'n dubbele set "  :Big Grin:

----------


## cris

Hey 

Wij sluiten met een dubbel dubbel set maar 3 bassen aan iedere kant aan vanwege dat er anders heel veel laag in zit, dus dat zag je idd erg goed in dat filmpje...

----------


## 4AC

Dus te veel bass bij een stack per kant...
Waarom draaien jullie dan niet de versterkers wat terug voor alleen de subs?

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## cris

Als we hem wel aan sluiten en op de versterker helemaal uitdraai zit er nog steeds te veel  bas in dus vandaar dat we er 1tje minder aansluiten maar hem wel neerzetten voor het aanzicht..

----------


## djspeakertje

> Als we hem wel aan sluiten en op de versterker helemaal uitdraai zit er nog steeds te veel bas in dus vandaar dat we er 1tje minder aansluiten maar hem wel neerzetten voor het aanzicht..



 

maar daar heb je toch equalizers voor....

dan draai je de eq's toch wat verder dicht in de bas? dan heb je alleen maar meer headroom in de bas, meer reserve dus, en das altijd handig (of niet soms?)

daan

----------


## dj-wojcik

> maar daar heb je toch equalizers voor....
> 
> dan draai je de eq's toch wat verder dicht in de bas? dan heb je alleen maar meer headroom in de bas, meer reserve dus, en das altijd handig (of niet soms?)
> 
> daan



tjah, het oog wilt ook wat:

"hee kerel.... en hoe was die party in Koudekerk!?"
"ja was vet man, best wel druk en zo. Relaxe muziek"
"klonk het goed?"
"ja man!, dikke installatie. vet veel subs enzooo!"


je kent de gesprekken wel...

----------


## sis

> Als we hem wel aan sluiten en op de versterker helemaal uitdraai zit er nog steeds te veel bas in dus vandaar dat we er 1tje minder aansluiten maar hem wel neerzetten voor het aanzicht..



Alleen snap ik niet goed, als de versterker helemaal uitdraaid is (potmeters helemaal naar links dus ) er nog teveel bas is.
Dat is iets speciaals en helemaal nieuw voor mij  :Big Grin:  
Moet je toch even uitleggen hoe dat kan ?
sis

----------


## dj-wojcik

> Alleen snap ik niet goed, als de versterker helemaal uitdraaid is (potmeters helemaal naar links dus ) er nog teveel bas is.
> Dat is iets speciaals en helemaal nieuw voor mij  
> Moet je toch even uitleggen hoe dat kan ?
> sis



normaal gesproken moet dan helemaal niks meer door komen. Dus als je op die manier ook een soort van gain kan instellen op je bassen. Zou ideaal zijn :Stick Out Tongue: . Een versterker die zo te werk gaat :Big Grin: 

of anders indd goed EQen.... of x-over instellen

----------


## SoundOfSilence

> Zou ideaal zijn. Een versterker die zo te werk gaat



Ken jij dan versterkers die dat niet doen?
Potmeter linksom is voor zover ik weet 99 van de 100 keer compleet stil (je kunt ook de versterker gewoon uitzetten, niet aansluiten of niet meenemen)

----------


## hugovanmeijeren

> Hey 
> 
> Wij sluiten met een dubbel dubbel set maar 3 bassen aan iedere kant aan vanwege dat er anders heel veel laag in zit, dus dat zag je idd erg goed in dat filmpje...




Verhip het stond ook gewoon in de tekst bij je eerste post. Niet gelezen, het viel me gewoon op. Die techneuten toch ook altijd...  :Big Grin: 

Groeten Hugo

----------


## djspeakertje

> tjah, het oog wilt ook wat:
> 
> "hee kerel.... en hoe was die party in Koudekerk!?"
> "ja was vet man, best wel druk en zo. Relaxe muziek"
> "klonk het goed?"
> "ja man!, dikke installatie. vet veel subs enzooo!"
> 
> 
> je kent de gesprekken wel...



 
ik bedoelde dat je gewoon met 4 bassen per kant aangesloten draait, maar met de eq's de bas wat vermindert, dan blijft het goed voor het oog EN voor het oor! :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

daan

----------


## dj bobo

Je zegt dat je met deze set tot 1200 man draait, maar ik neem aan dat je dan met meer dan 2 toppen en 4 subs per kant draait? Of zit ik er dan helemaal naast  :EEK!: 

Verder alleen maar complimenten van mijn kant!

----------


## EST drive in show zwolle

ik moet eerlijk zeggen dat je met deze set makkelijk 1200 man kan weg draaien. Aangezien het filmpje had de cam: er ook erg moeilijk mee de bassen op te vangen :Big Grin:  plus dat er op een podium gedraaid werd.
dus alles staat lekker hoog. dus de druk golf komt ook heel wat meters verder :Wink: 

let the bass kick. haha geloof als je een leuk R&B nummer draait dat de subjes het lekker doen :Big Grin: 

ben je zelf wel hele maal lekker als je er 5 uur achtereen tussen die kasten staat. ik weet uit ervaring dat de spl waarde erg aan de hoge kant licht tussen de kasten. :Big Grin: 

maar nogmaals ik denk  /  weet bijna wel zeker dat de set geen probleem heeft met 1200 man

----------


## dj-wojcik

> normaal gesproken moet dan helemaal niks meer door komen. Dus als je op die manier ook een soort van gain kan instellen op je bassen. Zou ideaal zijn. Een versterker die zo te werk gaat
> 
> of anders indd goed EQen.... of x-over instellen







> Ken jij dan versterkers die dat niet doen?
> Potmeter linksom is voor zover ik weet 99 van de 100 keer compleet stil (je kunt ook de versterker gewoon uitzetten, niet aansluiten of niet meenemen)



was sarcastisch bedoeld :Wink:

----------


## sis

> Hey 
> 
> Wij sluiten met een dubbel dubbel set maar 3 bassen aan iedere kant aan vanwege dat er anders heel veel laag in zit, dus dat zag je idd erg goed in dat filmpje...



Dat moet je toch even goed uitleggen :
dubbel, dubbel enz... 
Cris, kun je nou even precies uitleggen hoe je dit aansluit en doet .?
Het ziet er allemaal zeer mooi uit , zit goed in elkaar enzooo.
Maar iets zegt mij... ? het geluid , P.A. hoe is dat nu aangeloten enz...
sis

----------


## cris

ff voor de duidelijkheid op een Dynacord Pm 2600 zitten  EQ draaiknopjes zodat je je sub en je hi  lager kan draaien. 

Aan elke kant van het podium hebben we een pm2600 amp staan
vanaf de master van het meubel met 1 xlr naar de linker versterker en 1 xlr naar de rechter versterker op de versterker linken we hem door met een xlr (op ons aansluit plaatje in het amp rack is voor links als recht een in en uit gang xlr) op channel A gaan we naar de onderste subb van de set en channel B gaat naar de onderste sub die er naast staat van af de onderste subs word het doorgelust naar de bas die eropstaat en dan naar de top, en dat word aan de andere kant van het podium ook gedaan.

Zie hier onze aansluitschema voor een set met 4 subs en 2 toppen per kant

----------


## EST drive in show zwolle

het kan aan mij liggen maar vind het wel vaag :Confused: 

wij koppelen de subs naar subs
niet subs naar top?

maar goed het kan zeker een andere aansluiting hebben.
ik weet het niet. maar deze aansluiting heb ik nog niet gezien
kor

----------


## dj-wojcik

> het kan aan mij liggen maar vind het wel vaag
> 
> wij koppelen de subs naar subs
> niet subs naar top?
> 
> maar goed het kan zeker een andere aansluiting hebben.
> ik weet het niet. maar deze aansluiting heb ik nog niet gezien
> kor



kan toch als je met meerpolig werkt :Wink:  dan kun je gewoon doorlussen. Is maar net wat je fijn vind werken. Spaart je een hoop kabels, gaffa en andere sjwik uit. en dat voor een 2tal eurotjes meer. Voor een 8 polige speakon ofzo.

wat ik wel wazig vind is dat je maar 1 amp gebruikt voor in dit geval 2 tops en 3 subs

----------


## Whitefarmer

> wat ik wel wazig vind is dat je maar 1 amp gebruikt voor in dit geval 2 tops en 3 subs



Hoeveel versterkers zou jij willen gebruiken dan??


Als je de moeite neemt om de specs op te zoeken blijkt:

Amp = 4 channel

DYNACORD &ndash; Controller Amps &ndash; PM2600

...ooohww....

----------


## djspeakertje

> kan toch als je met meerpolig werkt dan kun je gewoon doorlussen. Is maar net wat je fijn vind werken. Spaart je een hoop kabels, gaffa en andere sjwik uit. en dat voor een 2tal eurotjes meer. Voor een 8 polige speakon ofzo.
> 
> wat ik wel wazig vind is dat je maar 1 amp gebruikt voor in dit geval 2 tops en 3 subs



 
en je hebt ook nog lui die gewoon helemaal zonder actieve x-over werken... die lussen gewoon met passief filter hun bassen direct op de toppen, met 2 polige of 4polig(maar slechts 2 polige kabel) speakon, kan ook nog (ookal is dat tegenwoordig wel erg oertijd doorlussen, want nu hebben we dbx driveracks en ev dx-38's :Wink: )

maar die x-over zit al in de pm2600 ingebouwd dacht ik (net als ks ca-4u en noem maar op)

daan

----------


## dj-wojcik

> ...ooohww....



moest minimaal 10 letters zijn

----------


## mitch112

hallo.
ik heb 4 dap ax-15b gekocht en mijn mcb eruitgedaan wat een verschil :EEK!:  maar ja prijs is een groot verschil.
mvg mitch

----------


## RayM

Misschien zie ik het niet goed maar ik mis de safety kabels aan alles wat in je truss hangt.

----------


## 4AC

> hallo.
> ik heb 4 dap ax-15b gekocht en mijn mcb eruitgedaan wat een verschil maar ja prijs is een groot verschil.
> mvg mitch



Ik ken je toppen niet, maar houden die 2 ax15b's per kant bij?!

Mvg,

Teun

@ Raym: dat is een flauwe vraag voor een beginnende drive-in... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## RayM

> @ Raym: dat is een flauwe vraag voor een beginnende drive-in...



Flauwe vraag?
Beginnend of niet, veiligheid moet toch bovenaan staan?
Ik vind het altijd weer leuk om jongens zoals TS bezig te zien en zeker op die leeftijd. En hij heeft zijn zaakjes goed voor elkaar maar ik vind het belangrijk dat de veiligheid ook in acht genomen wordt. Daar kun je niet vroeg genoeg mee beginnen.

----------


## 4AC

> Flauwe vraag?
> Beginnend of niet, veiligheid moet toch bovenaan staan?
> Ik vind het altijd weer leuk om jongens zoals TS bezig te zien en zeker op die leeftijd. En hij heeft zijn zaakjes goed voor elkaar maar ik vind het belangrijk dat de veiligheid ook in acht genomen wordt. Daar kun je niet vroeg genoeg mee beginnen.



Maar natuurlijk... maar je zeg het zelf al. Jongens van die leeftijd die een drive-in beginnen hebben meestal nog nooit van een safety gehoord, laat staan dat ze bij elk 25 euro moonflowertje eentje hebben.
Je zou hem eerder het advies kunnen geven safety's te gaan gebruiken... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## DJ-Jan

Waarom denkt men altijd dat de jongeren geen safeties gebruiken?

Liep ik op de PA-markt met me moeder komt een verkoper langs met de vraag aan mijn moeder (!) ofdat ik safeties gebruik, waarop ik zelf ja zeg maar word genegeerd, verkoper gaat door en zegt dat het anders niet veilig is en dat zij verantwoordelijk is voor mij. Toevallig had de verkoper ze nou net voor een mooi prijsje en me moeder verplichte mij toen ook om er 10 te kopen.....

Uitgelegd dat ik er al 20 had liggen (die ik ook altijd gebruik) en de deal gemaakt dat ze de helft betaald.

Verkoper helemaal blij, mijn moeder blij maar ik een stuk minder blij (daar gaat me zuurverdiende geld)

Maar goed, was een klein beetje offtopic  :Smile: 

Het belangrijkste is om eerst een grote klanten kring te krijgen endan zal de betere apparatuur vanzelf komen

----------


## mitch112

hallo.
sorry dat ik wat later reageer.
ik gebruik wel degelijk safety's maar je ziet het idd niet echt heel goed.
ik heb er 2 per tbar boven op van deze : American DJ safety 60cm (45kg) BGV-C1 version 5mm - J&H Licht en Geluid en voor effectjes : American DJ Safety 0,30 m, Kabel diameter: 2mm - J&H Licht en Geluid soms 2 voor zware effectjes.
mvg mitch

----------


## 4AC

> hallo.
> sorry dat ik wat later reageer.
> ik gebruik wel degelijk safety's maar je ziet het idd niet echt heel goed.
> ik heb er 2 per tbar boven op van deze : American DJ safety 60cm (45kg) BGV-C1 version 5mm - J&H Licht en Geluid en voor effectjes : American DJ Safety 0,30 m, Kabel diameter: 2mm - J&H Licht en Geluid soms 2 voor zware effectjes.
> mvg mitch



Haha, daar gaat mijn theorie... sorry.
Maar ik kom even terug op mijn vraag: met twee maal de AX15b per kant, houden je toppen dat bij?

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## mitch112

hallo.
of ze het bij houden durf ik nog niet met 100% te zeggen.
dus vervolg komt nog.
mvg mitch

----------


## Roelande

Ik vond het wel eens tijd om mijn eigen materiaal te posten:

foto's:ImageShack® - Gallery

kleine uitleg:

foto's waren tijdens opbouw, dus nog geen afrokking/weggemoffelde kabels

de 'rookfoto' is wat bedrog van het fototoestel (lijkt wat veel rook hé  :Smile: ), just for the record...

ook een fotootje van onze bestelde banner die we als afrok willen gebruiken.

materiaal:(niet allemaal op de foto)

STK V12 plus versterker: 2x 600W op 4 ohm
2 jb vibe 30
Fame MPD-3000 SD cd speler
jb systems classic 3 mengpaneel (wordt denon X1500)

showtec lite 4
hq power schakelpaneel

2 jb dynamo 250W
1 lightmaxx laser 30mW (van kameraad)
8 PAR 56
1 American audio fogstorm 1200W rookmachine
1 jb wildflower
1 showtec titanstrobe
1 jb strobe 75W (bij te weinig stroom/kleinere fuiven)
2 american dj ST132
4 t bars (2 verschillende lengtes)


2 zeskanalige multicores van 15m
hoop signaal/stroomkabels



geluid en lichtsturing volledig in traditionele flightcases
licht zit in legerkisten die volledig met mousse zijn uitgerust tegen het schokken

volgende aankoop: denon X1500, 4.5m truss en statiefadapters.


voila.


Roeland

----------


## 4AC

Één vraag: hoe heb je al die lichtapparatuur in de zaal op gehangen? Dat aan de muur?

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## Roelande

gefixeerde T-bar, aanwezig in de zaal (zit verankerd met M10 bouten)

----------


## mitch112

> Ik vond het wel eens tijd om mijn eigen materiaal te posten:
> 
> foto's:ImageShack® - Gallery
> 
> kleine uitleg:
> 
> foto's waren tijdens opbouw, dus nog geen afrokking/weggemoffelde kabels
> 
> de 'rookfoto' is wat bedrog van het fototoestel (lijkt wat veel rook hé ), just for the record...
> ...



hallo.
sorry hoor maar is dit niet mijn topic  :EEK!:  ?
of zie ik dit verkeerd ?
gr mitch

----------


## Roelande

het leek me niet nodig om terug een nieuw topic te openen, dus gewoon ff  bij een ander bijzetten  :Smile: 

maar goed, ik zal het verwijderen

edit mod: doe nie zo raar, reacties terug geplaatst!

----------


## vasco

> hallo.
> sorry hoor maar is dit niet mijn topic  ?
> of zie ik dit verkeerd ?
> gr mitch



Het is gebruikelijk hier om gelijkwaardige zaken in één topic te plaatsen/bespreken en niet dat iedereen een nieuw topic gaat beginnen met mijn drive-in. Hebben we er straks 500+ van deze topics hier en maakt het zoeken naar de juiste niet makkelijker. Had je topic dan een andere/betere naam gegeven in plaats van deze algemene naam.

----------


## BCDrivein

Ziet er goed uit.
alleen wel wat beter je kabels wegleggen enz..

----------


## Stoney3K

> Ziet er goed uit.
> alleen wel wat beter je kabels wegleggen enz..



Een doekje over de voorkant van de tafel is trouwens ook een goeie tip.  :Wink: 

@vasco:
Ik ben van mening dat iedere drive-in hier zijn eigen draadje met foto's mag maken, zolang je maar niet voor elk nieuw pietlut-klusje een nieuw topic gaat openen. Dan zie je door de bomen het bos niet meer, en als je een beginnend showtje bent waar je maar 1 of 2 plaatjes van hebt, ik geloof dat daar al een centraal verzamelonderwerp van was.  :Smile:

----------


## moderator

Ik ben van mening dat er best ruimte is voor een onderwerp over een show, goed voorbeeld: OEKIE
Wanneer het echter een startende drive in show is, graag in het verzamelonderwerp.

Wanneer je iets specifieks wil bespreken wat nog niet wordt besproken: eigen onderwerp!

Rest: in de reeds lopende verzamelonderwerpen ( goed voorbeeld: bruiloftfoto's)

----------


## Roelande

OEKIE is dan ook eentje buiten categorie  :Smile:  dit nadert de perfectie.

@stoney3K: 

misschien het meest gehoorde excuus op dit forum maar toch: dit was tijdens de opbouw; eerst alles werkende krijgen en dan pas de details zoals afrok enzo regelen...

----------


## djspeakertje

Maar als je daar geen klittenbandsysteen ofzo voor hebt moet alles van de tafel af (met bekabeling en al, want: _eerst alles werkende krijgen en dan pas de details zoals afrok enzo regelen..._).
Dan het doekje erop en vervolgens alles weer op de tafel, niet echt handig.....

Daan

Ik neem toch aan dat je daar wel iets op gevonden hebt, dat had zelfs de drive-inn die met een dap setje de hele dag stond te blazen op ons straatfeest nog....(en die vroeg voor meer dan 12 uur herrie slechts 75 euri, met 2 bassen, 2 toppen, amps, mixer, karaoke setup met beamer en scherm en een t4 barretje die met tape aan de tent hing....)

----------


## Roelande

backdropje met de hulp van zwarte gaffa op de voorzijde dus  :Wink: 

de ervaring leert ons dat op het einde van de avond onze dj tafels vol met bier en bekertjes (ja ook van ons ja  :Smile:  ) staan en dat de tafels smerig zijn.

 Daarom dat we alleen de voorzijdes afrokken, teneinde om onze backdrop niet na elke klus naar de droogkuis (ik gok in nederland: de stomerij :Big Grin: ) te moeten doen.

en het gevalletjes drive-in met een DAP setje:

wij hebben ook geen rodec/pioneer/RCF/... maar iets of wat budgetmateriaal.
nu niet het goedkoopste van het goedkoopste maar we zijn er wel tevreden mee.

75 euro is wel akelig weinig, zeker voor 12 uur lang  :EEK!: 

wij rekenen 50 euro forfaitair en dan 14 euro per uur, wat ons uiteindelijk op een 160 euro per klus brengt.

----------


## Roelande

en voor de goed oplettenden onder ons: 

de rookmachine onder die vibe 30 werd nog wat vooruitgeschoven en gedraaid zodat de rook goed naar de zaal kon..

----------


## Stoney3K

> backdropje met de hulp van zwarte gaffa op de voorzijde dus 
> 
> de ervaring leert ons dat op het einde van de avond onze dj tafels vol met bier en bekertjes (ja ook van ons ja  ) staan en dat de tafels smerig zijn.
> 
>  Daarom dat we alleen de voorzijdes afrokken, teneinde om onze backdrop niet na elke klus naar de droogkuis (ik gok in nederland: de stomerij) te moeten doen.



Het is natuurlijk wel zo dat het een beetje op gaat vallen als je tafels met een wit of lichtgekleurd blad hebt. Of je moet natuurlijk elke centimeter vol willen stapelen met flightcases, maar mijn manier is: eerst doek over de tafel, meuk erop, opbouwen en testen, en als ik dan de kabels af wil rokken dan kan er nog altijd een klein stukje stof overheen. Gelukkig heb ik trouwens wel een DJ-kist waar een gat onderin zit waar de kabels doorheen gaan, en de pootjes geven net genoeg ruimte om alles aan de voorkant (niet de zichtzijde voor de klanten) weg te werken.

De afrok aan laten sluiten aan de bovenrand op de voorkant van je kistjes kan natuurlijk ook. Het ligt er maar net even aan hoe de situatie is: Heb je lage of hoge kistjes, is de zaal groot/klein/enz..., en natuurlijk wat je zelf mooi vindt  :Wink:

----------


## vasco

> @vasco:
> Ik ben van mening dat iedere drive-in hier zijn eigen draadje met foto's mag maken, zolang je maar niet voor elk nieuw pietlut-klusje een nieuw topic gaat openen. Dan zie je door de bomen het bos niet meer, en als je een beginnend showtje bent waar je maar 1 of 2 plaatjes van hebt, ik geloof dat daar al een centraal verzamelonderwerp van was.



Bedoelde niet direct dat er geen ruimte is voor ieder zijn eigen topic maar dit topic heeft een heel algemene naam waardoor het niet vreemd is hier dan te verzamelen terwijl (het voorbeeld van moderator) Oekie een heel duidelijke topicnaam heeft.

----------

